# Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht



## Fernando09Torres (18. März 2007)

Hi all zusammen ich wollte mir ein Reihenfilter aus 4 Regentonnen a 500 liter basteln suche aber noch Bauanleitung und Tipps.Eigentlich ist die Seite sehr informativ aber brauchte noch tipps wie man z.B das 110er Rohr an den Zulauf anschließt etc....etc..etc


----------



## Olli.P (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Hi Fernando09Torres,

erstmal *Herzlich Willkommen* hier im Forum....


Dann guck mal hier.....Hier

oder Hier

und Lese dich dadurch...........


----------



## Fernando09Torres (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

vielen dank


----------



## Fernando09Torres (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Ja die meisten Beiträge sehr hilfreich.Da viele Experten in Forum sagen das ein 500l Vortex nichts taugt dachte ich mir einfach ein Bogensieb von den drei 500l Regentonnenein zufügen.
1 Regentonne.) Bürsten um die Schwebstoffe zubinden.
2 Regentonne.) Japanmatten wären gut denke aber ehr das es nur für billige Schaumstoffmatten reichen wird.
3 Regentonne.)Da die mechanische Klärung abgeschlossen ist,würde ich Zeobakterlith oder Bioballs für die 3Tonne planen.
4 Regentonne.)Vielleicht nochmal Ansiedlungsfläche für Bakterien anbieten durch Lavagestein.

P.S Man könnte ja die 2.Regentonne anstatt die Schaumstoffmatten waagerecht reinzusetzten,wie ein Patronenfilter anordnen.


----------



## KamiSchami (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

hi, hab mich auch newn filter gebaut, nach dem selben prinzip. benutze in der zweiten tonne auch nen schaumstoffmatte. gruss kami


----------



## Fernando09Torres (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Hej gut dann war ja meine Ansatz garnicht mal so schlecht,jetzt muss dass nur noch umgesetzt werden .Könntest du vielleicht Bilder von deinem Filter reinstellen wäre für mich und für die anderen Forumuser ganz sinnvoll.
Wie viel hat der denn ca. gehostet wenn ich mal fragen darf und würdest du ehr auf ein Fertigfilter zurück greifen oder nochmal einen selbst bauen?


----------



## KamiSchami (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

hi, bin so mehr der bastler. bilder stelle ich mal ein. einige werde sicher sagen das funktioniert nicht, aber mein wasser ist klar. hab mit nem kleinen kauffilkter angefangen. aber der brachte es nicht. musste ständig sauber gemacht werden. so nun kommen die bilder. habe meinen filter so nachgebaut, mit sachen nur aus dem baumarkt. gruss kami

ps: diese anlage hat mal jeman dbei ebay verkauft und ich habe sich fast 1:1 nachgebaut, halt nur mit 3 tonnen.


----------



## KamiSchami (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

... noch mehr bilders....


----------



## KamiSchami (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

... und noch mehr ...


----------



## KamiSchami (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

... und nochmal ...


----------



## KamiSchami (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

.. und die letzten


----------



## Fernando09Torres (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Einfach Herrlich      endlich mal sehr detailierte Bilder man ich kann nicht genug bekommen 
Also hast du auf den Vortex verzichtet und hast die 
1Tonne mit Filterbrüsten
2Tonne Japanmatten
3Tonne Lavagestein
Wie hast du die Japanmatten so geformt dass die immer noch zusammen hängen und genau in die Tonne passen.
Ich nehme an du hast 110mm Regenrohre zur Verbindung genommen wie hast du die Pumpe mit dem 110mm Regenrohr verbunden?
MfG Fernando


----------



## kwoddel (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Hallo
Beachte auch, das du durch ein 100er Rohr auch nur ein bestimmten Wasserdurchsatz hast und bei deinem 20000 Liter Teich solltest du auch das Wasser alle 2 Std. durch den Filter laufen lassen. Ob das so gegeben ist bezweifel ich. Bürsten einbauen    die sind nicht so gut zum reinigen.


----------



## Fernando09Torres (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Mhh eigentlich habe ich nur darauf geachtet das der Filter 10 % von Teichinhalt hat 4*500Liter sind 2000Liter und da 2 Pumpen habe einmal mit 15.000l/h und 6.000l/h.
Also wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe befürchstest du dass die 100mm sag ich mal nur 4.000l/h durchlassen und wenn der Teich alle 2 Stunden 1 mal durch den Filter laufen soll wäre dass zuwenig.
Also wäre es besser 110mm oder wenn es noch größere gib die zunehmen?


----------



## KamiSchami (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

hi, ich hab da ne matraze drinn. einlauf von unten und ablauf oben, sodass das wasser quasi von unten nach oben durchsteigt. gruss kami


----------



## kwoddel (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Hallo
Ich würde wenn 2 x 100 (110 sind die gleichen) oder alles mit einem 150 Rohr machen.


----------



## Fernando09Torres (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Joa ich fahre mal wenn ich Zeit habe in den nächsten Bauhandel und informiere mich über die Größen aber 150mm hört sich doch ganz gut an  Muss nur mal überlegen ob ich dann beide Pumpen zusammen schließe dann habe ich ja 21.000l/h oder besser nur die 15.000l/h laufen lasse? Was würdest du mir denn raten


----------



## kwoddel (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Hallo
glaube nicht immer was du geschrieben siehst    Nein,   die Angaben bei den Pumpen sind immer die, bei den besten Vorraussetzungen, rechne mal die Reibungsverluste usw. ab, dann schafft deine 15000 Pumpe nur noch 10000.

Leider sind 150 Rohre viel teurer, gehe ein bisschen in Neubaugebieten spazieren    oder schaue bei 3...2...1.


----------



## Fernando09Torres (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Neubaugebiet gefällt mir die Idde   Ich glaube mal gelesen zuhaben das der Regentonnenfilter mit vortex und 4 kammer so ca 300-350€ kostet stimmt das oder sind die Preis schon längst überholt?


----------



## kwoddel (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Hallo
Was meinst du damit? Nur die Gefäße? oder mit Inhalt, dann nicht   ?
Also wenn du dir das erlauben kannst, vergesse den Vortex und nimm lieber eine gute Vorfilterung.


----------



## Fernando09Torres (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Also ich meinte wie viel der ganze Filter mit Filtermedien kostet,und als vorfilter wollte ich eh den Vortex wegnehmen und ein Bogensieb einfügen


----------



## Olli.P (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Hi Kwoddel und Fernando,



			
				kwoddel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> glaube nicht immer was du geschrieben siehst    Nein,   die Angaben bei den Pumpen sind immer die, bei den besten Vorraussetzungen, rechne mal die Reibungsverluste usw. ab, dann schafft deine 15000 Pumpe nur noch 10000.



hier mal ein - defekter Link entfernt - zu Reibungsverlusten.......

Ich hoffe das ich jetz nich gleich bekomme......

aber ich habe auch schon mal irgendwo gelesen , (weiß nur nich mehr wo) dass ab einem Durchmesser über DN 50 so gut wie keine Reibungsverluste mehr entstehen sollen........


----------



## kwoddel (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Hallo
Gute orginal Japanmatte 2 x 1 m ca. 70€, Flansche bei 3...2..1 oder Koi.discount.de, 150 Rohre & Bögen beim Spaziergang und 1 Kiste Bier, Innotec 19€ die Kartusche ( aber da habe ich was günstigeres und genau so gut ) Schieber DN 100 ab 25 €, Regenfässer oder IBC Container ......  


Also mit 300 - 350 € wird es nix :? :? :? 




Reibungsverluste sind auch abhängig vom Schlauchtyp !!!!


----------



## Fernando09Torres (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Und mit wieviel kann ich ca rechnen also angenommen 4Regentonnen mit 110er


----------



## Fernando09Torres (18. März 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

4* 500l Regentonnen 4*37,97€=151,88
1*Innotec 19,00€ =19,00€
1*Japanmatte 1m*2m*3cm  68,00€ =68,00€
21 Filterbürsten 10cm Breit 80cm Hoch 3st=4,65€    7*4,65€=32,55€
110KG-Rohr/2m 5,98€=5,98€
110Kg-Rohr/2*1m  2*3,48€=6,96€
5*110erDichtmanschette 5*0,99€=4,95€
4*110er 45° KG-Bogen 4*2,48€=9,92€
2*50er Rohr / 1m 2*2,50€=5,00€
1*GROBE Blaue Filtermatten 100x100x3cm 13,90 €=13,90€
1*FEINE Blaue Filtermatten 100x100x3cm 13,90 €=13,90€
5 Meter Leerohr/Gänsegurgel 7,00€=7,00€
2*20 kg Urgestein 2*17€=34€
20*1 KG Lavagestein 20*1€=20€
4*50mm Zugschieber 4*15€=60€
Endsumme=453,04  
Wenn einem noch Teile einfält die ich vergessen habe bitte melden soll ja komplett sein


----------



## SteppenWolf (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Malzeit, habe so etwas grad erst gebaut, sieht so aus:

Vortex + Bürsten + zulauf vom Skimmer (das was da auf die Japanmatte läuft)

In der mitter der Tonne ist der Überlauf, die Bürsten sind drumgebunden, und sind länger als die Tonne hoch ist, habe sie als L nach außen geführt 
"  | _| || |_ | " schw. Tonnenwand, grün Bürste, rot überlauf
das Wasser wird unterhalb der Bürsten eingepumpt (vortex) steigt nach oben durch die Bürsten...
 

Japanmatte

 

Absetzkammer/grob Partikelfilter (übergebleibende Japanmatte) /PVC Band 0,5cm ca. 1Km Lang/ Eiweißabschaumer

Füllung ohne die runden grünen dinger 

 

alles zusammen

 

HT Din 75
Oase 10 000L

Wichtig ist das die Tonnen unterschiedliche höhen haben, um den Wasserstand in den Tonnen gleich zu halten, da durch die Filtermaterialien der Durchfluß gebremst wird !!! habe über Nacht ca. 5000m³ in meinen Garten gepumpt, die 1. Tonne ist übergelaufen, danach habe ich das System auf die treppenstufen Basis geändert und es läuft prima 

 

Ich hoffe es hilft

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Thorsten (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Hi Sebastian,

hmmm  ich glaube nicht das es auf Dauer funktionieren wird. 

Deinen Selbstbau in allen Ehren, aber es sieht irgendwie alles "durcheinander" aus.

Kannst Du nochmal genau beschreiben, wie Du deine Filtermedien angeordnet hast.( Bild1....- Bild2... etc.)

Ist dein Vortex auch bestückt? Ich blick da immo nicht ganz durch...helfe einen alten Mann mal auf die Sprünge.


----------



## SteppenWolf (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Achtung... Sprung 



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sebastian,
> 
> hmmm  ich glaube nicht das es auf Dauer funktionieren wird.
> 
> ...



 

Moinsen, also...

Die 1. Tonne fungiert als Vortex sowie als Bürstenkammer

"Das Rohr welches als U gelegt wurde ist vorgesehen für einen SiFi, der ist zwar schon fertig, allerdings war mein Pumpendruck zu schwach, und da ich mir keine neue Pumpe kaufen will, bin ich grad dabei ein Zahnrad zu motieren, und es über einen Motor zu drehen..."

Die 2. Tonne ist nur mit Japanmatten bestückt "Bio", sowie mit einigen Blubbersteinen 

Die 3. Tonne fundiert als Absetzkammer // Grobfilter // Eiweißabschäumer

Im unterem Bereich ist PVC Band (man kann auch Schlauchabfälle, HT abfälle oder teure "Bioballs" "Flocor RS" HX09 benutzen. Der Unterschied liegt meiner Meinung nach nur in der FORM, das Material ist das gleiche... allerdings hat die Form der teureren Produkte ( steht auch Teich drauf (Teich = treurer)  eine höhere effizienz der Besiedlungsfläche)

Danach steigt das Wasser duch die übriggebliebene Japanmatte "Grobfilter" und fließt danach wieder in den Teich

"" in näherer Zukunft wird auf die Japanmatte noch eine Filtermatte mittel; sowie fein gelegt.""

Der Eiweißabschäufer ist in den Überlauf der 2. sowie in den Einlauf der 3. Tonne integriert. " Es schäumt Prima  "

Die Inspiration zum bau fand ich bei einem Freund, der einen Natsara 4 Kammer Filter hat... "son GFK dingen für 1000€ oder mehr..."

Der einzige Unterschied ist, das er in seiner letzten Kammer sone art Plastik-Bälle hat, auf den 3 Filtermatten grob/mittel/fein liegen, und dann das  Wasser in den Teich zurück fließt... (Ich hab halt fast nen Km PVC Band)


Gruß Sebastian


----------



## SteppenWolf (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Hier nocheinmal 2 Bilder, der Filter ist seit ca. 1 Woche in Betrieb.
Die UV erst seit 2 Tagen

Ohne UV

 

Und mit UV (heute ist der 2. Tag)

 

Ich hab ja Koi´s 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Thorsten (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Hi Sebastian,

danke für deine ausführliche Antwort!

Dann möchte ich mal ans _Eingemachte_ gehen, ich hoffe Kritik ist erlaubt ?!


*1.Tonne

*Dein Vortex, ist leider kein Vortex !
1. Die Filtertonne ist als Vortex generell zu klein.
2. Im Vortex gehört kein Filtermaterial, weil dadurch die Strömung gestört wird und sich der Dreck nicht nach unten absetzen kann.

Vermutlich werden sich die Bürsten in kürzester Zeit mit Dreck zusetzen und lästiges reinigen ist angesagt. 
Wobei noch anzumerken ist, dass sich Bürsten sehr schlecht reinigen lassen, eine mist Arbeit ist das - wähhh!

Das mit der Sifi ist eine gute Idee und lässt sich vermutlich auch gut umsetzen, allerdings ist eine Verrohrung von DIN 75 zu klein! 
DIN 120 -160 sollte es schon sein, unter dem geht nicht´s.:?


*2.Tonne

*Meiner Meinung nach soweit OK, allerdings würde ich die Japanmatten - ordentlicher einsetzen und darauf achten, dass diese eine Abstand von 2-5 cm zueinander haben. 
Dadurch wird die Besiedlungsfläche für Bakkis größer und es wird mehr Dreck zurückgehalten.


* 3.Tonne*

hmmm, also normalerweise gehört der "Grobfilter" vor der Kammer mit den Japanmatten - nennen wir dann diese Tonne doch einfach, 2 Biostufe .

Ob das mit dem PVC Band funktioniert, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Wie ist das denn beschaffen? Bakkis brauchen eine ordentliche Besiedlungsfläche, wo sie sich "wohlfühlen" und "halt" finden. 
Deswegen sind diverse Bioballs - Kaldnes und wie sie alle heißen, recht rau und haben diverse Hohlräume. 

Dort siedeln sich die Bakkis gerne an und es funktioniert auch.
Alternativen gibt es genug dazu, die man sich preiswert besorgen oder herstellen kann. 
Bleibt abzuwarten, ob es mit dem PVC Band genauso funktioniert.

Nochmal, dass ist nicht böse gemeint, etwas Kritik - Verbesserungsvorschläge können dir evtl. weiter helfen und lästiges reinigen ersparen.

Du solltest  also einige Sachen bei deinem Filter überdenken und ändern, dann sollte er  gut laufen und seinen Dienst erfüllen.


----------



## SteppenWolf (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Malzeit,
also ich nehme deine Kritik sowie Verbesserungsvorschläge an, ohne es krum zu nehmen !!! Bin immer für etwas offen...

Das mit dem PVC - Pack - Band 
"Da gibts sone Maschine, da stellt man Packete drauf, und zieht das Band drum, steckt es in einen kleinen Spalt, und die beiden Enden werden miteinander Verschweißt, kennt man bestimmt..." 
habe ich aus einem anderem Forum, und er User schrieb folgendes +Bild:

________________________________________________________________
Hallo!
Unser (altes, mittlerweile vergössertes) Vorklärbecken war mit Plastikbändern gefüllt.
Wie man sieht, hat es hervorragend gearbeitet.
Mittlerweile ist es ein 1m³- Behälter, unten mit einem Lockgitter abgetrennt der Raum für die Bänder, darüber das freie Wasser zum absetzen.
Gruß
Marcus

 
________________________________________________________________

Nun gut, dann ist jetzt meine letzte Kammer eher eine 2. Bio-Stufe  
Und desweiteren weiß ich das mein nicht Vortex kein Vortex ist 
aber da ich ihn schonmal sauber gemacht habe, konnte ich feststellen das sich der meißte Dreck unterhalb der Bürsten angesammelt hat. Aber sicherlich hast du recht, das die Verschmutzung bei mir schneller einsetzt, als wenn ich eine runde Tonne hätte die 500L fasst.

Im Vergleich, ich habe erst im letzten Jahr angefangen mich mit Teich und Fisch zu beschäftigen, hatte meinen Teich mit einem Filtoclear 11 000 von Oase sauber gehalten glaube 14 L Filtervolumen waren das, und es hat bis auf den letzen Monat super funktioniert. Jetzt filtere ich mit knapp 500 Liter "sind ja nicht ganz voll" und mit einem Kies+Pflazen Becken von ca. 200 Liter...
Also fast 700 Liter sowie erst mit 11W UV und jetzt mit 36W UV.

Ehrlich gesagt ich mache mir garkeine Sorgen das dass nicht funktioniert  

Aber trotzdem danke für die Hinweise, werde sie mir mal durch den Kopf sausen lassen...

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Thorsten (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Gerne


----------



## icyeis (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

echt klasse  wo gibt es denn solche metallplatten ( die mit den löchern?? ) 
oder sind die selbst gebaut ???


----------



## jens braeuer (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Hallo,
habe gerade Deinen Filter bewundert, schönes Teil!
Hast du für die Verrohrrung 50er Leitungen genommen?
Hast du die Dichtmaschetten  zusätzlich verklebt, oder halten die so dicht?
Wie stark ist deine Pumpe?
Ich möchte mir auch so einen Filter bauen, allerdings fahre ich eine Oase Promax 20000. Laufen mir auf Grund der Pumpenleistung dann die Tonnen über, wegen der 50er Leitungen?
mfg.
Jens Bräuer


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

hi
ich wollte hier eigentlich mal nicht mit schreiben, aber ich kann nicht anders. 

@kwoddel


> Beachte auch, das du durch ein 100er Rohr auch nur ein bestimmten Wasserdurchsatz hast und bei deinem 20000 Liter Teich solltest du auch das Wasser alle 2 Std. durch den Filter laufen lassen.



die 2 stunden umlauf sind okay, aber nicht das sie auch alle 2 stunden durch den biofilter (grobfilter schon)jagen müssen.
wenn man eine 2 stunden umwälzung anstrebt, sollte man einen rießen biofilter haben, oder die filter über einen bypass betreiben, wo meiner erfahrung nach ein 5malige umwälzung der biofilter ausreichend ist.

oder die tonnen nicht in reihe schalten sondern parallel. 
damit kann man den durchfluss zu mindest halbieren.
es bringt doch nix, 20000liter in 2 stunden durch seinen biofilter zu jagen frank.

zu diesem bild





warum habt ihr die anschlüsse von oben nach unten in der tonne geführt?
warum seit ihr nicht von außen runter und dann unten den einlauf gemacht,
da hättet ihr euch das störende rohr in der mitte gespart.

zu deinem filter komme ich später sebastian, habe jetzt keine zeit mehr.


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

hi sebastian


> also ich nehme deine Kritik sowie Verbesserungsvorschläge an, ohne es krum zu nehmen !!! Bin immer für etwas offen...



ich nehme dich beim wort und nehme dich jetzt hart ins gericht...

aber auch nur weil du deine filter hier anpreist und wahrscheinlich daran glaubst 

also, ich weiß ja nicht warum deine filteranlage hier eingestellt hast,
aber sowas hat hier nix zu suchen.
ich habe ja schon viel gesehen, aber da fehlen mir die worte.:shock :shock :shock 

du bist seit 2006 hier registriert und baust dir so eine "filteranlage"?
da hast du nix gelernt mein lieber.:? 

ich gehe jetzt nur kurz auf deine fehler ein um den fred nicht unnötig in die länge zu ziehen.

zur tonne 1
gott sei dank hat ja thorsten ein wenig kritik geübt, da bleibt so gut wie nix an schmutz hängen, der ist ne katastrophe, mir fehlen da echt die worte...
tonne 2
deine japanmatten werden überspült und ich zweifle ob sie an den seiten in der tonne dicht sind, wieder für die katz
tonne 3
schießt den vogel ab,
ich frage mich warum wir teures filtermaterial verwenden, wenn es normaler hausmüll auch tun würde? 
glaubst du im ernst das dein wasser den weg durch deine schnürsenkel freiwillig geht?????
dein wasser wird gemütlich daran vorbei laufen. 


> Im unterem Bereich ist PVC Band (man kann auch Schlauchabfälle, HT abfälle oder teure "Bioballs" "Flocor RS" HX09 benutzen. Der Unterschied liegt meiner Meinung nach nur in der FORM, das Material ist das gleiche... allerdings hat die Form der teureren Produkte ( steht auch Teich drauf (Teich = treurer)  eine höhere effizienz der Besiedlungsfläche)


 
ja so etwa um das 100fache, gegenüber deiner biozone, wenn es richtig eingesetzt wird.

mein tipp für dich als koiteich-besitzer....
alles abreisen und vernünftig von vorne beginnen.

so..und weil ich schon so gut drauf bin, möchte ich mal ne rüge an thomas, olli und frank hier los werden.
ihr habt den scheiß gesehen und nix darauf geantwortet.....
sollte man sowas hier stehen lassen???

wenn ich schon in einem fred dabei bin, sollte man schon auf fehler darauf eingehen und nicht schweigen, weil es sonst falsch verstanden werden könnte (siehe jens bräuer, der ist schon mit dem nachbau beschäftigt).


----------



## Olli.P (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Hi,




			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> so..und weil ich schon so gut drauf bin, möchte ich mal ne rüge an thomas, olli und frank hier los werden.
> ihr habt den scheiß gesehen und nix darauf geantwortet.....
> sollte man sowas hier stehen lassen???



Mein lieber Jürgen, hast du schon mal darauf geachtet wie alt dieser Thread ist  

Der ist vom *April 2007* wir wissen ja nich mal ob der "Filter" so wie er geplant ist/war gebaut wurde und in Betrieb ist. 

Und Letztendlich entscheidet jeder selbst für sich wie er seinen Filter baut, wenn man denn einen Selbstbau durchführt.

Im übrigen sind hier insgesamt 5 Filterbauten in einem Thread zusammengefasst.

Daher würde mich jetzt mal interessieren ober denn nun der 1 oder andere Filter so läuft und funzt wie er geplant war/ist........


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

hi olli



> Mein lieber Jürgen, hast du schon mal darauf geachtet wie alt dieser Thread ist
> Der ist vom April 2007 wir wissen ja nich mal ob der "Filter" so wie er geplant ist/war gebaut wurde und in Betrieb ist.



ne, ist mir gestern abend nicht aufgefallen.  
aber umso schlimmer...du hattest ja dann über ein jahr zeit dich darüber zu äußern.:smoki 



> Und Letztendlich entscheidet jeder selbst für sich wie er seinen Filter baut, wenn man denn einen Selbstbau durchführt.



richtig, aber das grenzt hier schon an irreführung.
ich werde mal nen fred eröffnen mit dem titel:
"algenfreier teich" und dann den tipp geben, chlor zu verwenden. 
wird da dann auch geschwiegen?
aber du weißt ja wie ich das meine olli. 

ich hoffe aber das du mich auch verstehst. 

ich werde heute in meinem teich baden gehen. 

ich wünsche dir auch nen schönen sonnigen so.


----------



## Olli.P (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

Hi Jürgen,




			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde mal nen fred eröffnen mit dem titel:
> "algenfreier teich" und dann den tipp geben, Chlor zu verwenden.
> wird da dann auch geschwiegen?
> aber du weißt ja wie ich das meine olli.



Da schreib ich jetz nix zu............

wenn du dir einmal die von mir erstellten Themen ansiehst, wirst du sicherlich feststellen, das mein Filter gerade mal ein Jahr so läuft wie er zur Zeit bestückt ist...

Die Pflanzenteichvergrösserung ist auch erst in diesem Jahr gelaufen.  

Vom größeren Siebfilter ganz zu schweigen. 

Also lass mich nu erst mal ein paar Erfahrungen mit meiner Anlage sammeln und dann in 1-2 Jahren darüber diskutieren ob's so richtig war oder nicht....

Klar, mir fallen von Zeit zu Zeit auch immer wieder kleine Verbesserungen ein die ich dann auch in die Tat umsetze.

Wie letzte Woche z.B. der Biotec 5.1 Umbau auf __ Hel-X.... 

Aber ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, das da dann immer sofort wieder gesagt wird, das wird so nix..... 

Sicherlich gibbet in fast jedem Filterbauthread Verbesserungsvorschläge die man einbringen kann.
Ob der User diese aber auch umsetzt ist letztendlich seine Eigene Sache.

Vielleicht solltest du es mal mit, Ich würde das aber dann...............
versuchen
Und nicht immer sofort so  oder so  ........... 

Meistens ist der Erfolg so größer.....

Oder schreibe die antworten so wie du es auch von den anderen erwartest. 


[OT]Denn falls du es noch nicht gemerkt hast, neben dem Antwortbutton ist noch ein Verschaubutton.
Da kann man sich dann nochmal durchlesen was man gerade geschrieben hat bevor man es absendet.[/OT]


----------



## Jürgen-V (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Regentonnenfilter Bauanleitung gesucht*

hi olli
danke für deine nette anwort. 



> Zitat von Jürgen-V
> ich werde mal nen fred eröffnen mit dem titel:
> "algenfreier teich" und dann den tipp geben, Chlor zu verwenden.
> wird da dann auch geschwiegen?
> ...



siehste, ich bin da anders...ich schreibe da immer was. 



> wenn du dir einmal die von mir erstellten Themen ansiehst, wirst du sicherlich feststellen, das mein Filter gerade mal ein Jahr so läuft wie er zur Zeit bestückt ist...
> 
> Die Pflanzenteichvergrösserung ist auch erst in diesem Jahr gelaufen.
> 
> ...



deine filteranlage ist auch gut durchdacht und funktioniert.
deshalb empfehle ich sie ja auch hier, wenns angebracht ist. 



> Aber ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, das da dann immer sofort wieder gesagt wird, das wird so nix.....



dann will ich es dir mal erklären:

ganz einfach...weil es so ist.
das hat auch nichts mit rechthaberei oder ähnlichen zu tun. 
wenn ich zb. eine regentonne als biofilter baue und einen anschluss oben und unten habe, aber meine biomaterial 2 meter neben der tonne stelle,
habe ich einen sehr schlecht funktionierenen biofilter.
da hilft auch kein "schön-reden" weiter und sowas sollte dann auch nicht angeboten werden.
ich weiß das ich mit dem beisbiel etwas übertrieben habe, aber so ähnlich verhält es sich bei diesem filter nunmal.
wer ein wenig filtererfahrung und verständnis hat, wird mir hier auch zwangsläufig recht geben müssen.



> Sicherlich gibbet in fast jedem Filterbauthread Verbesserungsvorschläge die man einbringen kann.
> Ob der User diese aber auch umsetzt ist letztendlich seine Eigene Sache.


ja und wenn die nix taugen, muß das auch gesagt werden. 



> Und nicht immer sofort so  oder so  ...........
> 
> Meistens ist der Erfolg so größer.....



mag sein, aber diese anlage ist so sträflich, daß man auch mal mit dem wortlaut leicht daneben greifen kann. 



> Oder schreibe die antworten so wie du es auch von den anderen erwartest.



wenn ich ehrlich bin, erwarte ich da gar nicht viel olli.



> Meistens ist der Erfolg so größer.....



da wirst du 100%ig recht haben, aber.......
dann wäre ich doch nicht der jürgen-v den du gewohnt bist olli.

ich denke jetzt haben wir alles gesagt und jeder hat den anderen "mehr oder weniger" verstanden oder?


----------

